# giant pr2 rims and pr3 tires



## fatoni (Jan 8, 2013)

im just looking for any info on this stuff. i cant really find much on this wheel so it makes it hard to find out if some of the budget rims out there would be an upgrade. any info would be greatly appreciated as if it gets to be too expensive to drop weight from the wheels i will just ride these out and save the money for when i get a new bike.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

About 2100g and nothing special. Depending on the budget wheelset, the giant pr2 are pretty indestructible.


----------



## fatoni (Jan 8, 2013)

thanks. thats more information that i was able to find in all of the internet. since im about 215 lbs (can probalby lose 30 lbs) and riding an aluminum defy, i think the durability is a priority (then aero?) any sugestions as far as upgrades? thanks


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

A good aero wheel does not have any limits to weight. But, since it seems you are starting out? It's good to use the pr2's for a little bit and when you're ready make that purchase. A nice set of wheels is probably the best upgrade you can get.

I also started on the pr2, at 195.


----------



## fatoni (Jan 8, 2013)

sounds like an aero wheel is where i should be looking. i almost bought a 2012 scott cr1 comp for a couple hundred more but thought maybe the 105 over tiagra was worth the pound or so at my size. the plan is to ride the pr2 until i get a real feel for the bike. financially i can buy wheels now but i think i want to save the upgrade for when riding gets old. im riding 20-40 miles six days a week so its going pretty well for me so far. do you have any upgrade recommendations? thanks for your knowledge. i appreciate it.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Type of terrain and what's your budget?


----------



## fatoni (Jan 8, 2013)

decent roads and an occasional paved bike trail thats kinda bumpy but nothing too brutal. the worst thing i see is bump from passing a bridge by my house. i dont have a hard budget but would like to be under $400 maybe more. i just feel like if i spend any more i would have been better off buying a new bike.


----------

